# pc will not boot up, keeps resetting.



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Hi, my first post on this site so thanks in advance for any help. I have a problem with my pc resetting itself on boot up. I cannot think of a reason for this to start happening. It first happened 3 months ago and i ended up buying a new hard drive out of desperation to try something and it worked, well for 3 months and now exactly the same is happening. I just about get to see my graphics card details on the black screen and before it gets to cpu/memory etc, it resets itself i cannot enter safe mode or bios menu as it is over so quickly.
specs as follows:
Evesham pc about 4 years old.
Motherboard : asustek a7a266
Graphics : nvidia geforce 2 mx400
Memory : 512 Mb Ram
Processor : amd athlon 1.4 ghz
Hard Drive : maxtor 80 gig ide
O/S : windows xp

Any help is greatl appreciated. Kev.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

PSU might be crapping out, how old is your PSU and how much wattage?


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Hi, my psu has no information relating to wattage that i can see on it. I have a printed pc performance analysis from pcmark. I thought this would contain all the info anyone would need i have checked through twice, nothing relating to psu wattage, sorry. I can tell you it is about 5 years old. Do you think it is worth replacing, how hard is the procedure or have you any other thoughts.. Thanks again.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

That might be the bigest concern is the procedure... 5 years you say... hmm yes it is well worth getting a new one. Do you know what PSU you have? If I had that info I could find the wattage. Also abouut the procedure. When I was learning to build PCs I would draw a qucik diagram of everything so I wouldn't forget to plugs things in you might wanna do that if you're planning on switching it up.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

I have no brand or any useful info on psu. It is a complete Evesham unit so maybe it is their make sorry i am being vague. The only info i can see reads : 
w/noise killer , w/pfc, ate ok, hi-pot ok. Means nothing to me and i bet not much help to you. Thanks for advice.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Does the new psu have to be exactly the same wattage as the old one ??


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
No, the PSU doesn't have to be the same wattage. A quality 400W PSU will run your system.
Also - are you able to enter BIOS and check the voltages and temperatures?

Nicholas


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Hi, i cannot enter bios menu as when i boot i can only get one line on the black screen relating to my graphics card it does not go past this before resetting, i do not see cpu / memory as you would normally on boot up i hope you understand what i am getting at, boot up does not last long enough to enter bios menu , also safe mode and i cannot boot from cd.. really stuck cos any previous problem i have had could be resolved by formatting hard drive and re-installing xp now i do not have that option and limited funds to try and guess what to replace. Thanks for help really desperate to sort this out... kev


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try resetting the BIOS and start the computer with a minimum of components (CPU, PSU, 1 RAM stick, graphics card, monitor).


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

sorry to appear stupid but how do i reset the bios ??


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Unplug the computer. Open the case. Remove the little lithium battery (it looks like a silver coin) on the motherboard. Put the battery back in after a couple of minutes and turn the computer on. When the computer boots you will get a "checksum error" message - enter BIOS and load default settings (or something similar). Don't forget to save before you exit BIOS.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

i have tried removing battery from motherboard but not sure i left it a couple of minutes, more like 30 secs before replacing, also i did not unplug dvd / cd drives etc, is that critical


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It is very important to remove the power plug. You don't have to disconnect the drives when you reset BIOS (but do it later if the computer won't boot). Remove the battery for at least a couple of minutes to give the capacitors on the motherboard time to discharge.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Ok thanks i dont think i left it long enough between pulling out battery and replacing it to rule this option out.. will post again once i have tried it out.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Hi again, I have tried resetting bios by removing battery. I left it a good 5 mins to be sure and tried booting and its still exactly the same. I then disconnected the cd and dvd drives and tried again still the same. All fans are working when i looked inside but it keeps resetting. I get my graphics card info on screen but it does not get to cpu/memory check and not long enough to enter bios or even safe mode. Really frustrating i am not sure what to do now.. Please Help!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Make sure there's no dust clogging the fans/heatsinks and that the fans are spinning.
Have you ordered a new power supply?


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

All fans are spinning freely no dust on the heatsink at all very clean inside tower.
I have not ordered a new psu yet i wanted to try all possible options before i spend any money. Although i think i have reached that point now, do you have any suggestions as to which psu i should buy, and the probability that this is my problem. Thanks for help..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It is most likely the PSU causing the problems. Have a look at *this* PSU - or maybe *this one*. Those power supplies will run your system, but if you're planning to upgrade your graphics card you may have to buy more wattage. Please read the 'Power supply info' (in my sig).

You could try one more thing - the reset switch could be shorting (not very likely). Try removing the reset switch connector on the motherboard - click the thumbnail below.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Hi again, I have just tried disconnecting the reset switch from motherboard and it didnt work so i will be ordering a new psu online in a moment , hopefully delivery wont take long, now i have an idea what to buy i will look on a couple of websites i know of with quick delivery.. Thank you very much for link to have a look at what psu to buy. Am i correct in thinking once the new psu is fitted to case there seems to be just one plug connecting it to the motherboard, and after connecting that i re-plug power to hard drive, cd drive etc, then just plug into mains and turn on. Thanks your help is appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

kevaburrow said:


> Am i correct in thinking once the new psu is fitted to case there seems to be just one plug connecting it to the motherboard, and after connecting that i re-plug power to hard drive, cd drive etc, then just plug into mains and turn on. Thanks your help is appreciated.


Yes, that's correct. Feel free to ask if you need help with the new PSU. And please let us know how it's getting on.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Like i have said many times thanks for your advice it is greatly appreciated. Once the new psu has arrived and i have tried it i will re-post with hopefully good news. Cheers. Kev..


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

You have been most helpful a credit to tech support. I will re-post with the outcome once i have received psu, i will have to be patient for a few days. I hope this post stays open so i can let you know how it goes. kev.


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

Bad news, i talked a friend into letting me borrow a 400 watt psu to try which belonged to his second computer and not used much as i wanted to be sure before i ordered one as they were all a bit pricey to not be 100% sure it was the fault.. Any way it was exactly the same i could have screamed just keeps resetting. So i disconnected psu and replaced the old one i am 100% sure i replaced everything as it was before, i thought i would turn it on to make sure i had plugged in ok and smoke started to come from my hard drive at an alarming rate so i unplugged all power. Suspiciously a new hard drive cured this problem when it first happened 3 months ago but it didnt last for some reason the hard drives just are not lasting. You have been very helpful to me and i dont want to waste your time is this fixable or should i just throw it in the bin.. Thanks ..Kev


----------



## Xylaquin (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like one of those annoying computers that requires a specially made psu, like some of the old Dell ones.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi again. 
Sorry to hear about that. The hard drive 'burned' with your old PSU installed - is that correct? If so - you MUST NOT start the computer with that PSU connected again. And, sadly, now you have to get a new HDD, and maybe other parts too. So, maybe it would be cheaper/easier to get a new computer (if that's an option).

Regards,
Nicholas


----------



## kevaburrow (May 4, 2007)

*Re: pc will not boot up, keeps resetting. (Resolved)*

Yeah it kept resetting with the psu i borrowed to try out but hard drive was fine. When i reconnected old psu and turned on 5 seconds later smoke coming from my hard drive and i definately connected everything back exactly how it was i have double checked this since. I think you are right once i have replaced hard drive and bought new psu (old one was 250 watt by the way) it still requires more money and time finding out what else is wrong and needs replacing. I think i will shop around for a bare bones bundle and a hard drive.. Many thanks once again for your time... Thread Closed... Kev


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Your motherboard is probably not very healthy...


----------

